# Festo CMMS-ST Verkettete Verfahrsätze ?



## erzteufele (7 Oktober 2009)

Morgen liebe Gemeinde 

habe wieder mal ein Problemchen *grins*

und zwar Habe in dem Controller von Festo (CMMS-ST-C8-7) einen Motor von Festo (EMMS-ST-...-SE) der als Benutzerdefinierte Roationsachse ein Förderband Bewegt.

Das Förderband soll bei Start erst schnell bis zum ersten Ini dann langsam positionsgenau zum zweiten Ini und dann stehen bleiben.

Normal kein Thema Verkettete Verfahrsätze ...
RA  = Positionieren auf  relative Position, bezogen auf Ist-Position
NRI  = Weiter nach  steigender Flanke .. - sofort
Nr Mode Position Profil Befehl Ziel Eingang

1     RA  -1,000U    0    NRI    2    Next1
2     RA  -1,000U    1    NRI    3    Next2
3     RA  0,000U     2    END

So jetzt beschalte ich den Eingang I09 Mode Auswahl im Servo ist jetzt Verkettete Verfahrsätze ausgewählt!

Soweit stimmt alles *grins* jetzt kommt mein Problem!

Wenn ich jetzt über Profibus Satz 1 auswähle und Starten will geht der eingang MC (MotionComplete) weg aber der Motor bewegt sich NICHT!!

Schalte ich den Eingang I09 aus ist wieder Einzelsatz Aktive und ich kann die sätze einzeln auswählen und starten. da Funktioniert aber halt die weiterschaltung nicht!

Wo habe ich den Fehler ?


Grüße Erzi


----------



## erzteufele (8 Oktober 2009)

hat sich erledigt 

wenn man hier verkettete verfahrsäte schaltet bekommt man neben den zwei eingängen next1 und next2 noch einen weiteren der heißt halt wegprogramm dieser ist lowaktive... d.h. ohne 1 nix los ;-) wie ein normaler halt hatl...


----------

